
Opera 44: Meet The Very First Reborn Build - riqbal
http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2017/02/opera-44-developer-with-reborn/
======
acqq
> a brand new refresh of our user interface

Before I opened the page, I hoped it was something else: rebirth of the
features lost by switching to being a Chromium clone.

~~~
Neliquat
Sigh. Me too.

------
snarkyturtle
I'm wondering what their target audience is. There's not very many power-user
features left over from Opera 12. And the Facebook Messenger feature seems
like it's targeting casual users.

------
easytiger
It's now pretty confusing. Because there is/was an extensions sidebar. Which
is still in there. Which is pretty much the same thing. You can turn both on
and they seem to accept different kinds of extensions. Pretty confusing.

------
stuartd
OSX 10.9 or later only. But you have to download it to find that out (bah!)

